# Why is Cartoon Network failing lately?



## Bender (Dec 1, 2007)

All they,ve been showing late is Goosbumps and shit like out of Jimmy's head.

It's terrible. Not to mention Toonami is hosted by a a TOM who looks like he has the face of the train from the show on CBS


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 1, 2007)

Children these days are retarded.


----------



## masterriku (Dec 1, 2007)

because the idiots on the otherside of william street don't know what is good t.v


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 1, 2007)

Because the shows suck...Period. The only shows on the channel are the ones from the 90's, and adult swim.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 1, 2007)

Toonami was only ever good when it had fresh dbz, Gundam Wing etc...and that was years ago.

Adult Swim is still pretty cool...lol Robot Chicken


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

I miss the old cool toonami before it got its balls cut off and replaced with Miguzi.  There was a time Toonami was on 7 days a week, was the equivalent of Adult Swim and was the sunday morning block


----------



## Robotkiller (Dec 1, 2007)

Everything looks better through the magic of nostalgia.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 1, 2007)

i smell a Miguzi fan


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 1, 2007)

^^True. But in this case, its very very true. Cartoon Network pretty much sucks now.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 1, 2007)

~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Toonami was only ever good when it had fresh dbz, Gundam Wing etc...and that was years ago.
> 
> Adult Swim is still pretty cool...lol Robot Chicken



Metalocalypse.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 1, 2007)

Toonami is what helped bring Cartoon Network to the top especially with the shows they were able to get.  DragonBall Z and Gundam Wing were their top anime shows they had.  One of the problems is, those who watched the shows back then have grown up and are expecting shows that are a bit more mature.  Enter Adult Swim.  Cowboy Bebop, InuYasha, Full Metal Alchemist, couple original CN shows, etc.  Adult Swim is great, but the other stuff has gone downhill.  Toonami is shit with crappy dubs, Miguzi is shit, they had a few good shows like Justice League/Unlimited and Teen Titans.  Ben 10 isn't so bad either.  I also liked MEGAS XLR.  The rest is pretty crappy.  CN needs to get some more quality anime with good dubs.  They need to bring back Case Closed and some Gundam shows.  A new season of MEGAS XLR or some new DC/Marvel superhero cartoon would be awesome as well.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 1, 2007)

It'd be nice if they brought back Reboot and Megas XLR..


----------



## Rated R Superstar (Dec 1, 2007)

Adult swim is the only good thing on CN right now, along with Naruto.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 1, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> It'd be nice if they brought back Reboot and Megas XLR..



Oh yeah, Reboot was great and Megas XLR, i've been hoping they would atleast put it up for sale on DVD or on iTunes.  Sadly it has not been done yet.  I really want to get Megas XLR for my iPod.  It would be !


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 1, 2007)

Where's the "Press the 'bring back Megas XLR' button" when you need it?


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Where's the "Press the 'bring back Megas XLR' button" when you need it?


They totally fucking need to bring that show back. It was fucking win.

Justice League and Teen Titans were great. Ben 10 is good for its niche of males 5-12.

But they need more quality comedy on the order of Johnny Bravo, Courage, Samurai Jack, Dexter, Powerpuff. Billy and Mandy is the last of the quality toons. 

All this crap like gym partner, camp lazlow and all these other animal toons are just shit. They are too fucking lazy to come up with quality.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> They totally fucking need to bring that show back. It was fucking win.
> 
> Justice League and Teen Titans were great. Ben 10 is good for its niche of males 5-12.
> 
> ...



Dexter, Samurai Jack, and Powerpuff are still great shows if you stil get the chance to watch it.  I used to love Johnny Bravo when it came out, but I got tired of it after awhile.  I never liked Courage.  Billy & Mandy is good. Foster's is a good show as well.  I agree with Lazlow and Gym Partner being crap as well as some off the newer stuff.  What CN really needs is a show on par with Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender.  That show is great for kids, but still a show the older crowd would love.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Dexter, Samurai Jack, and Powerpuff are still great shows if you stil get the chance to watch it.  I used to love Johnny Bravo when it came out, but I got tired of it after awhile.  I never liked Courage.  Billy & Mandy is good. Foster's is a good show as well.  I agree with Lazlow and Gym Partner being crap as well as some off the newer stuff.  *What CN really needs is a show on par with Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender.*  That show is great for kids, but still a show the older crowd would love.


Lol Nayrootoe.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Lol Nayrootoe.



Naruto is shit on CN.  The crappy dub fucks it up, so it's not on par with Avatar.  Plus it's basically imported from Japan, CN needs an original show not a dub.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

The Naruto dub isn't that bad.

Too many crap shows, and Goosebumps is old as hell. 

Can Cartoon Network even be called "Cartoon Network" anymore? It seems to be unfortunately, going in the way of G4/TechTv, though I wouldn't say nearly as bad. 

One of the worst things is to hear the starting of those crap shows in the morning after a night of watching Adult Swim...MONKEY! MONKEY! MONKEY! guh..


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2007)

Needs moar Code Lyoko.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The Naruto dub isn't that bad.
> 
> *Too many crap shows, and Goosebumps is old as hell.
> 
> ...



You make a good point here.  Cartoon Network is supposed to be all about cartoons, but they're bringing in stuff like Goosebumps and that crappy show 'In Jimmy's Head' or whatever the fuck it's called.  It does seem like it is going the way of G4TV, they really need to put an end to that shit quick before they royally fuck themselves up without any hope to recover.



Gene said:


> Needs moar Code Lyoko.



I personally thought the show was shit.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

you know something I remember they did but they scrapped it.  They had a bunch of pilots and people voted for which ones got pickedu p.  It was how we got Billy and mandy, KND, Robot Jones, Sheep in the big city and Megas XLR.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> you know something I remember they did but they scrapped it.  They had a bunch of pilots and people voted for which ones got pickedu p.  It was how we got Billy and mandy, KND, Robot Jones, Sheep in the big city and Megas XLR.



I remember that too. I also remember they used to hold some "President of CN" thing on the same year as the U.S. Presidential election. I think Goku was a candidate one year, but he didn't win...(Scooby did).

Does anyone remember those shorts they used to show late at night? Like "Frothy the Rabid Dog"? I think that was its title name, I'm not sure.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Naruto is shit on CN.  The crappy dub fucks it up, so it's not on par with Avatar.  Plus it's basically imported from Japan, CN needs an original show not a dub.


Well lol Avatar is very much a copypasta of Naruto


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well lol Avatar is very much a copypasta of Naruto



...That's an extremely ignorant statement. The most similarities they share are found in nearly all action/adventure animated series.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well lol Avatar is very much a copypasta of Naruto



I agree with it being a Naruto clone, but it's much better done than the Naruto *anime*. Avatar has better female characters who can overshadow the males, animation quality is better, no fillers (except for episode 309), etc.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

How the hell is it a copy? The stories are very different.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> How the hell is it a copy? The stories are very different.



Immature brat wearing orange tries to save the world...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> Immature brat wearing orange tries to save the world...



The brat=world saviour, is something common in many stories. You'll find it in series preceding the too, and will find it long afterwards. Aang's outfit is yellow and red,(now red) not orange. It doesn't count...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> ...That's an extremely ignorant statement. The most similarities they share are found in nearly all action/adventure animated series.





Stallyns808 said:


> I agree with it being a Naruto clone, but it's much better done than the Naruto *anime*. Avatar has better female characters who can overshadow the males, animation quality is better, no fillers (except for episode 309), etc.


I watched a little and its pretty good.

But there are many parallels between the shows. I remember from a while ago a picture and they had Avatar and the fire country villain dude standing with Naruto and Sasuke and giving brief synopsis and it being very similar.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> I watched a little and its pretty good.
> 
> But there are many parallels between the shows. I remember from a while ago a picture and they had Avatar and the fire country villain dude standing with Naruto and Sasuke and giving brief synopsis and it being very similar.



Rivals you mean? You mean you based Avatar being a copy of Naruto because it had rivals? That must have been a shitty synopsis, because Avatar goes very differently from Naruto, and is coming to an end at that.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah CN is crappy nowadays. All I watch now is Naruto, Bleach (on haitus), Death Note, and some random AS shows (just haven't gotten into any of their original programming).


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

AS has unfortunately been tainted with failure as well. Still good for the most part though. Toonami...I still can't get over what they did to Tom, those monsters! 

I heard they'll show Bleach once Blood+ ends.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2007)

I don't get the point of all this stuff they do with Toonami (the robots and all that stuff)anyway. It's so... eh...


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Rivals you mean? You mean you based Avatar being a copy of Naruto because it had rivals? That must have been a shitty synopsis, because Avatar goes very differently from Naruto, and is coming to an end at that.


And also fire country. And something about with an evil brother fucking up his life. And other crap, its been a while. Like 2 years since I saw that picture.

I'm sick of Blood + its a shitty animu. And Saya, I'd hit that with a stick.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> I watched a little and its pretty good.
> 
> But there are many parallels between the shows. I remember from a while ago a picture and they had Avatar and the fire country villain dude standing with Naruto and Sasuke and giving brief synopsis and it being very similar.



link


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> And also fire country. And something about with an evil brother fucking up his life. And other crap, its been a while. Like 2 years since I saw that picture.
> 
> I'm sick of Blood + its a shitty animu. And Saya, I'd hit that with a stick.



Yeah I tried watching that. Fails badly.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> They totally fucking need to bring that show back. It was fucking win.
> 
> Justice League and Teen Titans were great. Ben 10 is good for its niche of males 5-12.
> 
> ...



Don't forget quality toons like Cow & Chicken and I Am Weasel. I remember the first episode of Johnny Bravo, the one where there's a 600 lb. gorilla on the loose..



Stallyns808 said:


> Naruto is shit on CN.  The crappy dub fucks it up, so it's not on par with Avatar.  Plus it's basically imported from Japan, CN needs an original show not a dub.



Luckily Naruto's on Toonami with a GOOD, if not, AMAZING dubbing company.



Stallyns808 said:


> Dexter, Samurai Jack, and Powerpuff are still great shows if you stil get the chance to watch it.  I used to love Johnny Bravo when it came out, but I got tired of it after awhile.  I never liked Courage.  Billy & Mandy is good. Foster's is a good show as well.  I agree with Lazlow and Gym Partner being crap as well as some off the newer stuff.  What CN really needs is a show on par with Nickelodeon's Avatar: The Last Airbender.  That show is great for kids, but still a show the older crowd would love.



I wonder what CN could think of that would be on par with Avatar...


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

bring jack back, though Mako is dead so Aku wouldn't have his voice which was part of why Aku was awesome.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Gene said:


> Needs moar Code Lyoko.



I'd rather make myself throw up than watch that hunk of uninteresting shit.



Stallyns808 said:


> You make a good point here.  Cartoon Network is supposed to be all about cartoons, but they're bringing in stuff like Goosebumps and that crappy show 'In Jimmy's Head' or whatever the fuck it's called.  It does seem like it is going the way of G4TV, they really need to put an end to that shit quick before they royally fuck themselves up without any hope to recover.



Goosebumps was at LEAST good.



Admiral Akainu said:


> you know something I remember they did but they scrapped it.  They had a bunch of pilots and people voted for which ones got pickedu p.  It was how we got Billy and mandy, KND, Robot Jones, Sheep in the big city and Megas XLR.



Robot jones...Holy Shit that show is old. I liked it before it was redubbed, and then it just didn't have that spark...


----------



## KakU Camui (Dec 2, 2007)

The only worth a crap show on Cartoon Network is Naruto, and the dub isn't AMAZING.
I mean, they have those retarded non-anime cartoons on there. They don't even follow a story line. How can anyone think they are "cool"? No offense to those who do,( why you do, i don't know) but that's my opinion.
I know a person who doesn't really like Naruto(i don't undertand why!)
 and thinks Foster's Home for Imaginary Friends is {quote}AWESOME{unquote} See, what is up with that.
Those Goosebumps shows are low-budget and retarded in my opinion.
Naruto should be ashamed to be aired on this station.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah Jones had that funny robot voice that fit his detached personality and then he was given that voice that sounded like he was desprete for friends.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Watch your mouth, nyuggah. Viz is an amazing dubbing company.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> yeah Jones had that funny robot voice that fit his detached personality and then he was given that voice that sounded like he was desprete for friends.



That robotic voice was like...literally metals.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

> I wonder what CN could think of that would be on par with Avatar...



Well, they had Samurai Jack...


----------



## Gene (Dec 2, 2007)

lol does nobody realize that my previous post was a sarcastic one?


Though I do have to admit the theme song is pretty catchy. >.>


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 2, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> All they,ve been showing late is Goosbumps and shit like out of Jimmy's head.
> 
> It's terrible. Not to mention Toonami is hosted by a a TOM who looks like he has the face of the train from the show on CBS


 
You're fucking out of your mind if you think Goosebumps=FAIL. I want my childhood back and with college, nostalgia helps with the stress. As for Out of Jimmy's Head, that's on some stupid shit.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Well, they had Samurai Jack...



I don't believe it would be something...as anime-ish as Avatar is.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 2, 2007)

Yeah, CN is failing. Even Adult Swim. What the hell is up with Xavier? And why the FUCK do Tim and Eric still have jobs???


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Dec 2, 2007)

Aside from the new One Piece dub and some other good shows still on, I just can't watch CN anymore. Whatever happened to the GOOD cartoons we all used to have watched and loved? Like Dexter, Teen Titans, Ed Edd n Eddy, and Samurai Jack? What about Toonami, the old Tom, and those weekdays? Is CN slowly turning into Nickelodean? Because that seems to be the case. Here's what I think are the top 7 things that's killing CN... 

1) Fried Dynamite
2) Tom "the Friendly Toot Toot Train" and his other gay friends
3) Out of Jimmys Head
4) Flat-Out crappy cartoons (My Gym Partner's A Monkey, Squirrel Boy, etc...)
5) Song "Fall is Just Something that Grown-ups Invented"
6) Naruto 24/7
7) Goosebumps


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 2, 2007)

Robotkiller said:


> Everything looks better through the magic of nostalgia.


Exactly. Although I do think things aren't as good as they were, I also think nowadays it's harder to enjoy cartoons because I'm older and more critical.


----------



## RAGING BONER (Dec 2, 2007)

Same thing that happened with MTV is happening with CN...seriously, whatever happened to the music on MTV? i swear everytime i pass by that channel on the menu they are giving some show about Tequila or some shit.


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2007)

You know what else I miss? Cartoon Cartoon Fridays? 

Screw Fried Dynamite.

Compared to Cartoon Cartoon Fridays it ain't shit.

Fried Dynamite last all the way to 9 o clock. Cartoon fridays lasted til one o clock. Fail. 

They're just trying to make Adult Swim popular when it already is. I mean why do that when they have Adult Swim fix available. Most people are watching the Boondocks on Fridays instead of Fried Dynamite. Shit bring back Fridays.


----------



## kakashiswife32 (Dec 2, 2007)

i definitely cosign w/the decreasing quality of cartoon network.  if they lost adult swim and naruto to another channel at the same time, it would be over for them.  billy and mandy, and fosters are what i'll say "watchable shows" but they got too much other garbage going on like my gym partners a monkey and camp lazlo. both shows suck as$.  and i refuse to watch that jimmys head nonsense.  and it seems like they cannot keep up w/the animation when they do have great shows like teen titans, which did something unusual: make a sidekick a main character and just as popular as the original superhero.  as for goosebumps, that was in my childhood, and they should put a disclaimer for the new generation - "as you can see by the clothing, this show is from the 90's".  they were better off putting nick's "are you afraid of the dark" if they were going for creepy childrens stories.

and as for the dubbing on naruto, after watching the japanese version w/english subs, i like that one much better.  lately, i havent even bothered w/cartoon networks version because its not as entertaining as the original, and some of the voices sound weird in english, compared to the original actors.  hopefully they wont go the mtv route and end up having to make a "new channel" strictly for good cartoons/adult swim and their current channel carry a bunch of crappy shows.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Aside from the new One Piece dub and some other good shows still on, I just can't watch CN anymore. Whatever happened to the GOOD cartoons we all used to have watched and loved? Like Dexter, Teen Titans, Ed Edd n Eddy, and Samurai Jack? What about Toonami, the old Tom, and those weekdays? Is CN slowly turning into Nickelodean? Because that seems to be the case. Here's what I think are the top 7 things that's killing CN...
> 
> 1) Fried Dynamite
> 2) Tom "the Friendly Toot Toot Train" and his other gay friends
> ...



I have bad news, One Piece isn't as great as was anticipated.



~RAGING BONER~ said:


> Same thing that happened with MTV is happening with CN...seriously, whatever happened to the music on MTV? i swear everytime i pass by that channel on the menu they are giving some show about Tequila or some shit.



It seems that reality shows are the new craze...and have been for a few years.



kakashiswife32 said:


> and as for the dubbing on naruto, after watching the japanese version w/english subs, i like that one much better.  lately, i havent even bothered w/cartoon networks version because its not as entertaining as the original, and some of the voices sound weird in english, compared to the original actors.  hopefully they wont go the mtv route and end up having to make a "new channel" strictly for good cartoons/adult swim and their current channel carry a bunch of crappy shows.



Here comes the bashing.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> I have bad news, One Piece isn't as great as was anticipated.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well with the new Dub Piece, at least it is watchable. The old one was so bad my brain would start to rot just from being in its presence. At least this one I can watch an episode, mind in tact and even enjoy it sometimes. That's good enough for me.

MTV is where reality show ideas go to die.

Oh guys quit with the dub bashing, it isn't CN that controls them, its the dubbing companies themselves. And honestly, its not even worth debating dub quality with some people. Hell, even if you had the godliest of dubs with the best VAs money could buy, you'd still have ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) saying the original is better.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Well with the new Dub Piece, at least it is watchable. The old one was so bad my brain would start to rot just from being in its presence. At least this one I can watch an episode, mind in tact and even enjoy it sometimes. That's good enough for me.



Still..taking out all the blood and even the face imprint on Bellamy's cheek was rather...irksome.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, it seems the channel is going back to its roots with "Chowder". Funniest stuff I've seen in a long time. But I digress...

I remember when CN was my #1 watched channel, now all I really watch it for is anime, Futurama, and Billy & Mandy. I'm not gonna say ALL the old shows were good, but it seems that not only are CN spewing out new shows on the monthly (Not even letting older ones develop), but it's becoming apparent that they're running out of ideas for them.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> Still..taking out all the blood and even the face imprint on Bellamy's cheek was rather...irksome.



Dude, it FUNimation. I'll grant their uncut anime dubs are good, but they've always been strict when it came to anime they actually have to edit. I don't see how any of the editing came as a surprise.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Dude, it FUNimation. I'll grant their uncut anime dubs are good, but they've always been strict when it came to anime they actually have to edit. I don't see how any of the editing came as a surprise.



It's competeing against and anime which barely edits blood and violence, and sometimes sexual innuendoes.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2007)

You want to know why Cartoonetwork is failing? Well, let's start off with Toonami. The whole purpose of it to begin with was to attract an older crowd. Yet, Cartoonetwork just uprgraded Tom, the host so that he can appear more kid friendly. That was an immediate turn off for a lot of fans since Tom was very much appreciated the way he was. 

Cartoonetwork has shown that they don't really care about what they air since they're making mucho dinero anyway. Seriously, Bleach is one of the best shows that there is and they take it lightly, giving the show a terrible scedule. They have only remained persistent with Naruto, but still are at fault since they have also not been persistent with One Piece. Imagine, Cartoonetwok owns the top three anime that there are and yet, they've messed up. 


Cartoonetwork's shows of late can just be described as : . Going from shows like Ed Edd'n Eddy to Camp Lazlo is just pathetic. Along with that, Cartoonetwork was attempting to restore it's former glory by showing Dragon Ball Z remakes. That was also a bad move; Dragon Ball Z was a legendary show that should be put to rest now tso that fans can just bask in the memories.

I could go on and on at how much Cartoonetwork has failed but it makes no sense, I think everyone gets the idea.


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> It's competeing against and anime which barely edits blood and violence, and sometimes sexual innuendoes.



Dude, you're comparing Funimation to an anime godsend (Atleast as far as Toonami goes.) Not all of them can be gold. Maybe later OP will become more loose in terms of editing (DBZ got better when time went on.), but for now, this is the best we can hope for.


----------



## kakashiswife32 (Dec 2, 2007)

hey im not bashing the dub, just stating the original is better imo.  just like rugrats dubbed in spanish, they made the kids sound like 40 yr olds rather than babies.  its expected that the interpretations wouldnt match the original. what bothers me about the dubs is the amount of censorship involved.  as a us citizen, we talk about "freedom of speech" all day everyday, yet theres a lot censored in the cartoon network version.  but at least the kids can enjoy naruto at the very least.  (thank the lord for youtube)

as stated in the beginning of my post, if cartoon network loses naruto and adult swim at the same time, given their current lineup of shows, its prettymuch a done deal for them.  what would save that channel is bringing back some of their most popular shows and getting new storylines for them (a la teen titans, justice league, etc...)


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Does anyone else feel Adult Swim and Toonami should break off CN and become their own network? Toonami in the daytime and early evening, AS in the late evening and early morning.

Remember what they did with YYH? That was just wrong, airing it at 4am EST...come on now.


----------



## The Sentry (Dec 2, 2007)

Chowder is hilarious. Its much better than Spongebob


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Does anyone else feel Adult Swim and Toonami should break off CN and become their own network? Toonami in the daytime and early evening, AS in the late evening and early morning.



Yep. Ever since it first came into existance I've thought so. Maybe I'm a little close minded, but I never really though AS had a place on CN.



> Chowder is hilarious. Its much better than Spongebob



The more recent eps anyway. I'm dissapointed with the route Spongebob has taken.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Dec 2, 2007)

About edits in dubs, what did you expect? They can't just air the shows as is; they must work within the confines of decency standards. When dubbing companies are given the rights to show, they're told "Do whatever it takes to get it to air at the target audience." Even on Adult Swim, there are occasionally cuts that have to be made (anyone watched FMA knows what I'm talking about). If you're going to blame someone, don't blame the dubbers, and don't blame the channel. Blame the system that sets the standards.



> Remember what they did with YYH? That was just wrong, airing it at 4am EST...come on now.


 It was 5 am, I believe.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Dec 2, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> you know something I remember they did but they scrapped it.  They had a bunch of pilots and people voted for which ones got pickedu p.  It was how we got Billy and mandy, KND, Robot Jones, Sheep in the big city and Megas XLR.



I know they showed the pilot for Korgoth Of Barbaria and they sayed it would become a series yet nothing has been heard of it sense.


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Well, it seems the channel is going back to its roots with "Chowder". Funniest stuff I've seen in a long time. But I digress...
> 
> I remember when CN was my #1 watched channel, now all I really watch it for is anime, *Futurama*, and Billy & Mandy. I'm not gonna say ALL the old shows were good, but it seems that not only are CN spewing out new shows on the monthly (Not even letting older ones develop), but it's becoming apparent that they're running out of ideas for them.


Say au revoir to it. After the new year they are no longer showing it.



The new year will be lame. Too much fucking Tim & Eric and no more Venture bros.

They need fucking new Venture, Robot chicken, ATHF, and Bleach 


Obsidan said:


> You want to know why Cartoonetwork is failing? Well, let's start off with Toonami. The whole purpose of it to begin with was to attract an older crowd. Yet, Cartoonetwork just uprgraded Tom, the host so that he can appear more kid friendly. That was an immediate turn off for a lot of fans since Tom was very much appreciated the way he was.
> 
> Cartoonetwork has shown that they don't really care about what they air since they're making mucho dinero anyway. Seriously, *Bleach is one of the best shows that there is and they take it lightly, giving the show a terrible scedule.* They have only remained persistent with Naruto, but still are at fault since they have also not been persistent with One Piece. Imagine, Cartoonetwok owns the top three anime that there are and yet, they've messed up.
> 
> ...


Its because of the blood. If they put it at an earlier time slot, the dub would have to get rid of all the blood (fucking censorship) just to not get in trouble.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

At least there is still Robot Chicken and Metalocalypse..


----------



## Nizuma Eiji (Dec 2, 2007)

CN is doomed. Ima miss my futurmama


----------



## Shirker (Dec 2, 2007)

Peter said:


> Say au revoir to it. After the new year they are no longer showing it.
> 
> 
> 
> The new year will be lame. Too much fucking Tim & Eric and no more Venture bros.



WHAT?! That blows! Especially since there will be nowhere else to watch it 

Great, first Bleach now this (And atleast Bleach got replaced by a good show and is coming back eventually.)


----------



## Sunuvmann (Dec 2, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> WHAT?! That blows! Especially since there will be nowhere else to watch it
> 
> Great, first Bleach now this (And atleast Bleach got replaced by a good show and is coming back eventually.)


Well they are showing marathons of it in the run up to the new year. If you got a good DVD burner you can record it all and has it forever


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 2, 2007)

Tim and Eric suck.


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

They definitely need to end the strike so I can get new Metalocalypse.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 2, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Tim and Eric suck.




Seriously, why do these stupid fucks still have a job?!


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2007)

Kitty Litter said:


> Seriously, why do these stupid fucks still have a job?!



Ass kissing obviously

And if Out of Jimmy's head is shown any longer I think I'm gonna shoot myself

The laugh track is fucking annoying.


----------



## Shark Skin (Dec 2, 2007)

Obsidan said:


> Cartoonetwork has shown that they don't really care about what they air since they're making mucho dinero anyway. Seriously, Bleach is one of the best shows that there is and they take it lightly, giving the show a terrible scedule.



Seriously... I think they were way too nonchalant in their dealings with the Bleach contract (they had it contracted up to 51? Then they just let it run out so that there has to be a haitus so that the dubbing studio dubs the next few episodes, how ever many that may be. I mean are you fucking serious? They could have included the entire Soul Society arc so that the viewers wouldn't be left hanging)


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 2, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> Ass kissing obviously
> 
> And if Out of Jimmy's head is shown any longer I think I'm gonna shoot myself
> 
> The laugh track is fucking annoying.



That show is so bad, I'd rather shoot myself as well. Every time I try to see what the show is, I end up changing the channel within a min because it fails so bad


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

I'd rather shoot myself in the ass with a paintball gun that watch those fucking stupid cartoons.


----------



## BlueNinja44 (Dec 2, 2007)

Has anyone here considered writing a complaint letter to CN? Because if this continues, I just might do that.

Also, what was up with that "Fall is Just Something That Grown-ups Invented" song? Does CN want kids to be stupid; feeding them this crap? 

...And could they make it anymore odvious that they're using Naruto as a rating whore?


----------



## Purgatory (Dec 2, 2007)

They should bring back classic action cartoons like Sinbad the Pirate, Thundercats, and Thundarr.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 2, 2007)

#1shirker said:


> Well, it seems the channel is going back to its roots with "Chowder". Funniest stuff I've seen in a long time. But I digress...


 
That shit is  I watch it every chance I get. 


And oh, Futurama won't be shown on Adult Swim anymore because their license (?) will be over starting next year. New Futurama and probably reruns will be on Comedy Central (last I checked).


----------



## Bender (Dec 2, 2007)

Dimezanime18 said:


> That shit is  I watch it every chance I get.
> 
> 
> And oh, Futurama won't be shown on Adult Swim anymore because their license (?) will be over starting next year. New Futurama and probably reruns will be on Comedy Central (last I checked).



THANK GOD

At least Futurama will have a future on Comedy Central. 

least they treat shows on their well.


----------



## Spazzy (Dec 2, 2007)

Cartoon Network has been failing for _years_.


----------



## Ennoea (Dec 2, 2007)

Atleast you get animes, all we get in the Uk is Viva Pinata and some shit called Skyland.


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

BlueNinja44 said:


> Also, what was up with that "Fall is Just Something That Grown-ups Invented" song? Does CN want kids to be stupid; feeding them this crap?



Hey, The Hives sing that song 



Spazzy said:


> Cartoon Network has been failing for _years_.



Agreed, I think Toonami's gotten worse since Gundam Wing was taken off.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 3, 2007)

Blitzkrieg said:


> They should bring back classic action cartoons like Sinbad the Pirate, Thundercats, and Thundarr.



I know nothing of this Sinbad the Pirate.  Yeah, i'm surprised I don't know if it.  I do remember a pirate cartoon called Pirates of Dark Water.  One of my favorites ever, but they never finished the damn show.  It would be great if they brought back this show and finished it up.

Thundercats was great, and they did show that awhile back on CN.

I remember Thundar from back as a kid.  I think they still air that cartoon on CN's other channel, Boomerang.

You know what would be a great cartoon to remake...

Captain N: The Game Master

  



ohplzamanda said:


> Agreed, I think Toonami's gotten worse since Gundam Wing was taken off.



I kinda disagree here.  I think it was when DragonBall Z finished it's entire run that Toonami turned to crap.  I also enjoyed G Gundam when Toonami had it.  I actually liked it more than Gundam Wing.


----------



## colours (Dec 3, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> I kinda disagree here.  I think it was when DragonBall Z finished it's entire run that Toonami turned to crap.  I also enjoyed G Gundam when Toonami had it.  I actually liked it more than Gundam Wing.



I couldn't get into G Gundam 
I think my whole gundam phase was over by then.


----------



## Morwain (Dec 3, 2007)

I know not why is has failed it used to be good...only a few years ago...I miss those days soo much.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 3, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> That show is so bad, I'd rather shoot myself as well. Every time I try to see what the show is, I end up changing the channel within a min because it fails so bad



The show's premise makes no sense. If you got a brain transplant, wouldn't that make you effectively dead, and cause your body to become that of the person's brain who is being transplanted into your body? Provided that the body even survives that is.

And wouldn't one be slowly, but ultimately driven mad by seeing images that aren't really there?


----------



## blueava21 (Dec 4, 2007)

It's because they got rid of good shows like Justice League, Teen Titans, and IGPX. And classics like Dexter's Labatory, PPG, Samuri Jack, Johny Bravo, and any other I can't think of right now. I think what really killed it was having a live show "Out of Jimmy's Head". I think when they started having those Friday Night Specials live, instead of just having all animated, they saw it was doing okay. So they took a big risk and made a live-action series, and live-action movie (Ben 10: Race Against Time). It was okay for Nick to have that, because they had been showing good live-action shows for a good while. But Cartoon Network is just that *Cartoon *Network. 

They've had a few good shows I like, such KND, My Gym Partner is a Monkey, Foster's, and Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy. But if they keep cancelling good shows, (I loved Ed, Edd and Eddy!!!) they may have people watching other shows during the day. The only time I really watch CN is at night during Adult Swim and Toonami.


----------



## Dimezanime88 (Dec 4, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> The show's premise makes no sense. If you got a brain transplant, wouldn't that make you effectively dead, and cause your body to become that of the person's brain who is being transplanted into your body? Provided that the body even survives that is.
> 
> And wouldn't one be slowly, but ultimately driven mad by seeing images that aren't really there?


 
... But that's exactly how the show is. The only thing is that the main character's personality and body for some reason is not totally taken over. He does however see images/characters that aren't really there and that belonged to the original owner of the brain (some Walt Disney rip-off guy).


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

CN had been going down the hill since a few years now, it all started when they started to take off the air several animes and replace them with stupid cartoons. Since the CN that I have is the Latinamerican one, the only animes that are showing are Dragon Ball, Pokemon and Zatch Bell...I don't mind DG but dear Lord they cannot keep people with only that one especially when you see all the dumb cartoons that they are showing lately.

God, if they were going to replace anime with cartoon one will have expected that it will be better cartoons like Thundercats or something...oldies but way better than the ones currently on air ¬¬


----------



## Superrazien (Dec 4, 2007)

Naruto is like the only thing saving there ass.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Dec 4, 2007)

Back here they stopped showing Naruto on November 26th, what a good birthday present that was, but I think it was better that they did because they always enden when Naruto meets Jiraiya for the first time and then they started it all over again...


----------



## Akatsuki Elite (Dec 4, 2007)

I think that they should start showing a larger variety of anime series, and stop showing the same ten episodes of Futurama.... OMG


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 4, 2007)

CN lacks...toonami willams street


----------



## mystictrunks (Dec 4, 2007)

Foster's,Boondocks,Venture Bros., Ben 10, and KND are dope. The rest of the channel pretty much blows though. Too much unfunny shit(see most cartoon cartoons and most Adult Swim shows) and too many not cartoons(see out of jimmy's head and half of adult swim) They need to pick up some new anime too.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

^

Black Lagoon

That'd be the shit

If they put that on Toonami.

My love for CN would go up ten fold.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 4, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Black Lagoon
> 
> ...



Nah, I've always seen Black Lagoon fitting Spike better.


----------



## Bender (Dec 4, 2007)

Like Hip-Hop Cartoon Network is dead


----------



## Gamble (Dec 5, 2007)

This is an awesome topic.

I noticed Johnny Bravo, Teen Titans, Courage the Cowardly Dog, and Megas XLR were mentioned in here.   I don't watch that much of Foster's but the stuff I have seen has been pretty comical, given it's limitation to stay "all ages." 

Too many crude humor shows on CN now, it's beginning to remind me of Nickelodeon, which is both good and bad..but moreso bad. Camp Lazlo and this Billy and Mandy crap that kids process through their head is going to keep them at a state of retardation for a  long while.

Adult Swim is alright. Only really bad shit I've seen air there has been that Tom Goes to the Mayor, and then that spinoff of those two guys that directed it or whatever. Then Saul, and I'm sure there's others I'm missing. Perfect Hair Forever, Metalocalypse, and Futurama (even though reruns), are still pretty awesome.


----------



## Lord Yu (Dec 5, 2007)

Blaze of Glory said:


> ^
> 
> Black Lagoon
> 
> ...



Black Lagoon could *NEVER* go on Toonami. Adult Swim by a stretch perhaps. I don't know what they'd do about the nudity.  Unlike most anime where it's just liberal translation when it says fuck . They actually say fuck. There's also strip clubs, references to black market kiddy porn, violence against children, semi sexual acts involving children. I'm not sure. I think it was supposed to air on adult swim. Anyway, it's pushin it even for them.

But why am I responding to a post by blaze of glory?


----------



## Gamble (Dec 5, 2007)

Lord Yu said:


> Black Lagoon could *NEVER* go on Toonami. Adult Swim by a stretch perhaps. I don't know what they'd do about the nudity.  Unlike most anime where it's just liberal translation when it says fuck . They actually say fuck. There's also strip clubs, references to black market kiddy porn, violence against children, semi sexual acts involving children. I'm not sure. I think it was supposed to air on adult swim. Anyway, it's pushin it even for them.
> 
> But why am I responding to a post by blaze of glory?



I don't think there was that much nudity in BL, unless I'm forgetting some scenes. I can't think of anything besides a few minors scenes though, something that could easily be edited. "Fuck" could be edited as well, but other than that I pretty much agree on your post. It is pushing it for AS, but it's content I don't think would step the guidelines for them. I would expect some hueg edits though.


----------



## Stallyns808 (Dec 5, 2007)

^Just think of how they do the Boondocks.  They probably would pixelate the nudity and bleep out the swear words.  But it shouldn't be that bad, Boondocks is allowed to use the word 'n word' a lot and I think they used a few lesser swear words.


----------



## Gamble (Dec 5, 2007)

Stallyns808 said:


> ^Just think of how they do the Boondocks.  They probably would pixelate the nudity and bleep out the swear words.  But it shouldn't be that bad, Boondocks is allowed to use the word 'n word' a lot and I think they used a few lesser swear words.



Nudity is rarely ever a problem, along with language. Easy edits, they could just shop on a few bras and what not. The only problem I'd really see is the actual content in the storyline. As Yu mentioned, reference to sexual acts with kids are abundant in two or three episodes, along with extreme violence to kids (not to mention what the kids do to other people is quite grotesque). I don't think a lot of networking companies in the US would approve.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Dec 5, 2007)

Bring back the toonami beats!


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 7, 2007)

Peter said:


> They totally fucking need to bring that show back. It was fucking win.
> 
> Justice League and Teen Titans were great. Ben 10 is good for its niche of males 5-12.
> 
> ...



Awww man I miss teen titans. But you know I was so disappointed that static shock never got to meet them. I remember batman talking to static about teen titan and he would have been perfect. But atleast he joins the justice leage in justice leage unlimited.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2007)

Teen Titans was cancelled by higher-ups in WB, it wasn't selling enough toys apparently...

I bring up WB because CN airs many shows made from their studios, and there are cases where the WB execs have no idea how to properly handle these shows. So some shows from WB that are cancelled or taken off the air is not CN's fault all the time. It's just poor decisions by WB execs.


----------



## Fan o Flight (Dec 7, 2007)

In continuation to what I said, what is this crap that they are showing us? These shows are so bad that the old fashion scooby doo beats them by a mile. Here are the shows I hate:
Out of jimmy's head- What the heck? It was a bad movie in the very beggining, then they give us an even more crappy show, and then they make it even worse with a laugh track.

Fried Dynamite- This is the most pathetic fridays attemp yet. I mean squirrgel (or whatever) is apparently some kid's enemy? This is so wierd and stupid I cant even explain what makes them stupid.

Bobobobobo (I dont know how many bos, lol)- It makes no sense whatsoever even if it is anime. I mean it is about hair? Maybe it is the dub because I always skip this show. I would rather see haruhi than this, which in my opinion is one of the best dubbed anime (even though it would probably be on adult swim).

Squirrel Boy- no comment

I dont feel like saying the others because it is probably almost all of them.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Teen Titans was cancelled by higher-ups in WB, it wasn't selling enough toys apparently...



Keep dreaming. TT was losing steam by the end if you ask me. A 6th season would have been pretty redundant and the only thing left for Starfire was to finally get with Robin, which was taken care of in the movie. Everyone's subplots had been taken care of so I really can't see anymore development for them. 

Besides, we have an upcoming animated movie coming up with Deathstroke instead of Slade.



> Bobobobobo (I dont know how many bos, lol)- It makes no sense whatsoever even if it is anime. I mean it is about hair? Maybe it is the dub because I always skip this show. I would rather see haruhi than this, which in my opinion is one of the best dubbed anime (even though it would probably be on adult swim).



It's obviously a parody show making fun of anime cliches and other cultural quirks. Of course, many of the jokes are so Japanese that you'd have to be born and raised there to get them. Who knows what we missed just by not being able to read all the Japanese text appearing on screen


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2007)

Royal_Devil1 said:


> Keep dreaming. TT was losing steam by the end if you ask me. A 6th season would have been pretty redundant and the only thing left for Starfire was to finally get with Robin, which was taken care of in the movie. Everyone's subplots had been taken care of so I really can't see anymore development for them.
> 
> Besides, we have an upcoming animated movie coming up with Deathstroke instead of Slade.



No...low toy sales really is one of the reasons why it was cancelled, and the higher-ups didn't like the writers' ideas for the next season too. The ratings were fine.


----------



## zan (Dec 7, 2007)

in all reality what fucked cartoonnetwork up is just like everything els..Some one bitched about the programing for adult swim and toonami after that they started to air the pre K shows in the morring..which was dropped some time after..anyways...But in order to keep people happy they had to make crappy shows like my gym partner is a monkey....

Am pretty sure CN would love to bring back some of the shows they use to play to gain those rating but parents screwed it up for all of us...

Keep in mind am not a kid..am 23 years old...


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Dec 7, 2007)

I REALLY think Toonami and AS should break off CN, somehow...


----------



## zan (Dec 7, 2007)

adultswim and toonanime was trying to get there own tv station a while ago but it didnt work out..but seeing that the N has gain a full station  next year we might be able to figure something out....


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

Seto Kaiba said:


> No...low toy sales really is one of the reasons why it was cancelled, and the higher-ups didn't like the writers' ideas for the next season too. The ratings were fine.



I probably wouldn't have liked their ideas either considering my growing disinterest in the series by the end of the last season.


----------



## zan (Dec 7, 2007)

For the record...Yes it was poor toy sales that kept both justice league and teen titans from having an extra season...Well that and bruce tim wanted to do something els beside batman dc type of stuif...

But for TT it was poor toy sale and dvd sales.


----------



## MedicNin (Dec 7, 2007)

I miss all those old shows like TT, Samurai Jack, Dexter...why did CN have to lose its balls and get shows like out of jimmys head and shit like that


----------



## C_Akutabi (Dec 7, 2007)

helpmenow316 said:


> For the record...Yes it was poor toy sales that kept both justice league and teen titans from having an extra season...Well that and bruce tim wanted to do something els beside batman dc type of stuif...
> 
> But for TT it was poor toy sale and dvd sales.



JL should have ended with "Epilogue". Nothing in the last season came close to matching the one before it.


----------



## Bleach (Dec 7, 2007)

The original CN/Toonami/TOM was the fucking best shit. =[


----------

